# LED screen lux calculation



## pixelpusher (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, I have been following this forum for a very long time satisfying my flashlight addiction... 

Now I have a different nature question regarding a professional application. For a client I was asked to calculate the amount of light emitted by a LED screen display. The LED display is rated at 5000 nits. Total size of the display is 65sqm. I would like to calculate the total light emitted, the light on the floor in front 1m away and the light on the floor 10m away. Light on the floor should be calculated in LUX, correct? Can somebody help me out with the calculation? Much appreciated, light calculations are quite confusing at times. 


Thank you
pp


----------



## SemiMan (Oct 19, 2015)

pixelpusher said:


> Hi, I have been following this forum for a very long time satisfying my flashlight addiction...
> 
> Now I have a different nature question regarding a professional application. For a client I was asked to calculate the amount of light emitted by a LED screen display. The LED display is rated at 5000 nits. Total size of the display is 65sqm. I would like to calculate the total light emitted, the light on the floor in front 1m away and the light on the floor 10m away. Light on the floor should be calculated in LUX, correct? Can somebody help me out with the calculation? Much appreciated, light calculations are quite confusing at times.
> 
> ...




Without knowing the viewing angle of the LED display, how the display image is oriented, etc. what you are asking for cannot be derived. Further, depending on how close the ceiling is, and material, then light on the floor could be heavily impacted.


----------



## pixelpusher (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi SemiMan,

The screen is 8x8m upright (64sqm not 65), bottom is touching the floor, calculation should be on full white. The request is how much light is emitted in the direct vicinity (1m and 10m away) of the screen. Values don't need to be super accurate and should just show the impact of the screen to the surrounding area. My guess is the similar to the standards defined by the IESNA of minimal lighting (30 lux for public spaces, etc). I can find all kind of ways to convert the 5000 cd/sqm to lux, but not accounting for the actual screen size...


Thanks!


----------



## SemiMan (Oct 19, 2015)

You still need to know the emission pattern.

You can do some sort of piecewise estimate. I would likely simulate. This is not an easy calculation.

Posted by really crappy Tapatalk app that is questionable wrt respect of personal data.


----------

